# IPAD 3 et PDF



## sushi13 (6 Avril 2012)

Voila un certain que j attends d avoir un ipad, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi l on ne peut tj pas lire le format le plus utilisé pour lire car le PDF sur l ipad .
Je me demande si l édition 3 car IPAD 3 peut lire enfin un fichier PDF?
Si non y a t il une application pour ça?
Et ou peut on enregistre les fichier ? disque local distant etc
MERCI pour toutes informations


----------



## sushi13 (6 Avril 2012)

voila une bonne nouvelle, je ne savais MERCI!
je crois que je vais tarder a craquer pour ipad 3 alors... MERCI ibaby 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVaS3pcLJLQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji8-dCHL1VM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFNgD3imEs&feature=related


----------



## Php21 (6 Avril 2012)

Je suis ds le même cas que Sushi13, Quelle est la procédure technique pour pouvoir installer mes docs/fichiers PDF, sur mon iPad et les lire avec iBooks, par exemple.
C'est cette opé que je ne sais pas faire &#8230;  :-(

merci d'avance


----------



## dougi83 (6 Avril 2012)

Plusieurs solutions, parmis les plus rapides, simples ou économes en place...

- Faire glisser tes fichiers PDF dans la section livres d iTunes puis synchroniser avec l iPad
Tu les retrouveras dans ibooks.  
Ou
- ipad connecté a itunes, Faire glisser tes fichiers sur l appli GoodReader dans itunes (ou autre appli gratuite) préalablement installée, puis synchroniser. 
Ou
- installer Dropbox sur ton PC et y stocker tes PDF. Installer Dropbox sur ton iPad et sur accederas à tes fichiers que tu pourras même sauver pour y accéder hors ligne... Et en plus c est gratuit et ça te libère de la place sur l iPad.


----------



## Php21 (7 Avril 2012)

Un grd merci à dougi83 qui a parfaitement répondu à ma question.   ;-))


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

ou encore, si il y en a peu, les envoyer par EMail...


----------



## Voix interieur (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Dropbox c'est le meilleur pour tous les documents


----------

